# My new betta!! =D (pic)



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I only have one pic from my camera phone, but more to come =]
When I went to get my betta, I told myself I would NOT get a red one, well... I fell in love with this one because of the tail shape, and the coppery color (the camera doesn't pic up on it too well) on his body =D
I was really looking for a turquoise one. But they didn't really have any, besides one that eas dark blue at the head, and slowly transitioned to turquoise at its tail. Then there was a white and lavender colored one that was so pretty, and I almost got that one instead, but this guy was love at first sight:









I haven't named him yet. =[


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow very beautiful guy!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow hes pretty!! your very lucky you found him


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Betta!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow He's gorgous! I think he looks like a Christopher or Alec! xD I'm really boreing when It comes to names =] lol


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

They had a pretty good selection where I went =]
He seems so happy in his new aquarium, he swims all over the place, and loves exploring the rocks, and the plant, hes VERY curious. Sometimes he seems to sit there and watch ME!
I still need to get a heater though. The woman at the pet store really protested and firmly said bettas don't need heat... =/ She also scolded me when she found out I wasn't putting him in a bowl. =/


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I took this with my Nikon =] the color in this picture is much more accurate.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Nice red copper!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> Nice red copper!


So thats what he is? Thanks! I was wondering =]
And his tail... hes a delta? or a super delta? his tail spreads pretty far when he spreads it all the way.


----------



## Fishirila (Jul 26, 2010)

Omg he's so beautiful!!! *-*

how much did you pay for him?????


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Fishirila said:


> Omg he's so beautiful!!! *-*
> 
> how much did you pay for him?????


I don't know... I paid $9 for him, and a jar of food pellets.

This kind of food:
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/betta-food.htm


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> So thats what he is? Thanks! I was wondering =]
> And his tail... hes a delta? or a super delta? his tail spreads pretty far when he spreads it all the way.


I think he's a regular Delta but I'd have to see some pics of him flaring


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

O wow that second pic u took of him is great, he is super beautiful!

I'd go wit Alexander, if u haven't already named him.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I named him Aegir (ee-jir), after the Norse king of the sea.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Annddd... thats the tank!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Cute name and Beautiful tank!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks  I'm going to eventually add some more plants.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

More, and better pics 








He's so curious! He has to investigate everything!
















Heheh, my pretty boy


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Okay, actually I do think that he's a SD. You were right!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Really? Cool! I like him either way, hes neat, I've never seen a betta with colors like him.
He is so active and curious, its hard to get decent pics of him, hes always zipping around the tank, pausing to examine me, and other things outside the tank.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Spectacular fish! I love the photo of him stuffing himself under the rock lol


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Fermin said:


> Spectacular fish! I love the photo of him stuffing himself under the rock lol


lol, he always does that, it's HIS little nook. He will sit in there in stare at me from it, its too funny.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

lol, he watched me brush my teeth today. He came right up to the glass to see what I was doing.


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

shrimp 








Aegir :-D


----------



## PorknBeans (Jul 28, 2010)

Sicklidae said:


> shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, Is that shrimp in the same tank as the betta fish?


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep, theres a few of them in there.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow! He might even be a HM, it's a little hard to tell from the pic, but at LEAST a very large SD!


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

Yea, there is some debate on whether he is an HM or a SD, here and on another betta forum lol. Either way I like him, whatever his label is.
You would never guess he has so much for fins, hes usually so relaxed from what I can tell.


----------

